# Crazy Fish Lady/Man!



## GunsABlazin (Jun 1, 2011)

So i saw a thread like this on a forum my mom joined (backyardchickens). They would each share a crazy senario where they had gone above and beyond the norm for a featherd friend (i.e..."CCL, when you have a rooster crowing as your ring tone" or "When you fall asleep with a chick on a heating pad in your bed becuse his moma rejected him")

Now, why dont we give this a try? See who is best suited for the title "_crazy Fish lady/man_" 

...When you spend hours a day hunting for the perfect pool of water that just might hide a mob of Mosquito larvae to feed your fish.


----------



## diablo13 (Jul 1, 2011)

Lol, nice thread. Mine was when I first got Diablo, I just started looking at this forum( joined in July, been looking since like march) my basement was being renovated, I climbed over twenty feet of miscallenious stuff( a toilet, a bookshelf, and more random stuff) and carried the 5 gallon that must be at least 5 pounds( like nothing, but seems more carried over random stuff) Lol


----------



## lemonpebbles (Jun 22, 2011)

Ooh! This looks fun! When your friends invite you to go see a movie and you say "Sorry, I have to clean the house!" but really you just want to stay home and play with your betta :T


----------



## laughing (Mar 12, 2011)

For me;

1. When you close your eyes and see male bettas swimming/flaring against the black.

2. When you know all your pet store locations and rotate through them throughout the week so you don't look so insane, but the employees still know you, what you own, and what you bought 2 days ago... and in those 2 days you were at at least 2 other pet stores. 

And those are the truth! :shock:


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Whgen you walk into Petsmart and an employee says, so, are you going to buy another betta today? lol


----------



## GunsABlazin (Jun 1, 2011)

these are all adorable.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

I have a couple of crazy fish woman stories to share:

1. When you tramp through a few kilometres of bushland paranoid some big angry male 'roo is going to jump out and thump you, all in the hunt for the perfect piece of wood for your tank.

Then, you get home and realise your 'rough' size approximations are so out, it looks like the whole darn tree fell in your tank. 

2. When your neighbours think you're insane because you sit next to a clam wading pool in your yard with a net and a bucket catching mosquito larvae for your fish. 

Then when you discover a colony of mosquitoes living on your roof and remember that you left that container of larvae sitting on your cupboard 

3. When every room in the house except the bathroom has a fish tank in it. And more than 70% of the space in your bedroom is dedicated to your 'hobby'.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Forgoing a good nights sleep to do water changes after working 8 hours and going to 5 hours of class and doing homework.


----------



## laughing (Mar 12, 2011)

LittleBettaFish said:


> I have a couple of crazy fish woman stories to share:
> 
> 1. When you tramp through a few kilometres of bushland paranoid some big angry male 'roo is going to jump out and thump you, all in the hunt for the perfect piece of wood for your tank.
> 
> ...


I thought I was bad! You made me smile so big!  Can you use regular wood, soak/boil it, and weight it down in your tanks?! :shock: That could save me a crap load on driftwood...


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

laughing said:


> I thought I was bad! You made me smile so big!  Can you use regular wood, soak/boil it, and weight it down in your tanks?! :shock: That could save me a crap load on driftwood...


Yeah one of our couriers thinks I live online because I get most of my fishy hardware delivered. But it's just so much cheaper that way. 

I use old eucalypt wood that's probably been sitting out in the back paddocks of my nan and pa's farm for half a century. I just give it a good blast with the pressure hose, scrub anything else off with steel wool and then let it soak a while in a bin of water.

Some collected wood leeches out chemicals that can harm your betta (pine is one that comes to mind), but if you visit any lakes or rivers and pull out a few waterlogged branches they should be fairly safe.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

what about when the guys at the pet store be sure to show you the newest interesting betta they got in. xD and offer you discounts on them. x:

true story. xD


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

when i go to the my lfs everyday and when they get new shipments they wait for me to open them and put them up for sale and get them all settled and as a reward they give me three free ones!!!!

oh and when your friends come over and you make one of them clean your tanks, feed your fish, and make the one allergic to shell fish, carry snails into different tanks from my snail pond!!!


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

When you randomly space out with a funny smile on your face because you are daydreaming about future set ups.

When you buy something and then try and figure out how many filters and heaters you could have bought instead.

When you puff up your cheeks and put outstretched hands next to them to try and flare at your siblings for intruding.

When 75% of your doodles consist of bettas.


----------



## YoshesMom (Mar 15, 2011)

JKfish said:


> When you puff up your cheeks and put outstretched hands next to them to try and flare at your siblings for intruding.
> 
> omg I about pee'd my pants laughing I do this to my mom constantly!!
> 
> ...


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

When you walk into your local petstore and instead of asking "Can I help you with anything?" you get "Hey, hows the fish! Come see the new ______ !" 

Or today... sitting on the LPS company phone, talking to a manager and tell him why he needs to give me a fish for $2, instead of $6.... and winning 

And thinking of downsizing your furniture to allow for more tanks  Happened to a friend of a friend of mine! haha


----------



## GunsABlazin (Jun 1, 2011)

Yoshe, i think youv won so far.


----------



## fishcurl (Jul 14, 2011)

Is it normal...



 That after only a month of deciding to get a betta, that I've collected a bajillion aquarium supplies/doodads, two spare tanks, and am now raising a moss ball?
 That I dream about my fish making bubble nests? And then find out he did the next morning?
 When I feed him his kibble I say "oooh, what a good boy you are, yesss you are, oh yesss you are!" and wish I could pet him?
 I've become proficient in the use of aquarium sealant and wield it with panache like Martha with a glue gun?
I think my path down the crazy fish lady road has begun :bluelaugh:


----------



## PhilipPhish (Mar 6, 2011)

lol!

When I sleep walk to my desk and start talking to the fish! 

I've done that before!


----------



## cajunamy (Apr 28, 2011)

when i want to convert my back deck to a fish room, and i'm the only person that doesn't think i'm crazy!


----------



## YoshesMom (Mar 15, 2011)

Fishcurl I have a betta that LOVES for his head to be pet


----------



## GunsABlazin (Jun 1, 2011)

When you swear the fish is cussing at you because you slacked on collecting fresh ML, and he had to deal with pellets.


----------



## AshSkylar (Jul 30, 2011)

Had a dream last night that one of my bettas was looking kind of sad so I started to top off the water in his tank and he started to try to escape over the top. I pushed him back in five times before I woke up.


----------



## cajunamy (Apr 28, 2011)

i'm always dreaming about my bettas escaping their tanks! i dream sometimes also that my bettas are just free floating in the air of my house


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

You know you're the crazy fish lady when they know you by name at the store, they won't talk to customers with you around (because you'll correct them) andddd you're the first at a 5 year old store to ask for a discount on a sick fish 

I too also have spent nearly $2000 on fish stuff in the last 3 months 

And plan to spend more hehe


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

When you put off buying things like nail polish base coat and top coat to buy fish stuff, and you aren't able to paint your nails for MONTHS! This was big for me. I'm a nail polish FREAK.


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

Sweeda88 said:


> When you put off buying things like nail polish base coat and top coat to buy fish stuff, and you aren't able to paint your nails for MONTHS! This was big for me. I'm a nail polish FREAK.


I haven't bought nailpolish in years   XD


----------



## GunsABlazin (Jun 1, 2011)

when you notice you have eggs in your bubble nest, and you actually DANCE.


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

You know your a crazy fish lady when:

* you got your first Betta 2 months ago and now are up to five and looking for number 6...7...8...etc

*you trudge through tick nests (has happened twice so far and Im allergic) to find the only oak tree in 3 miles (all we have is maples :/ )

*you ground your dog for looking at your Bettas to long (she likes to steal the fish food!)

*you are constatly going through tores with the thought "Will my bettas like this?"

*the people in walmart know you as the betta girl 

*you sift through the same fish over and over to make sure none are sick, then take the sickest home in hopes to save it (RIP Goldie)

*you spend 30 minutes trying to find the PERFECT M larva for your bettas, you soak their pellets in garlic because they dont like how hard the pellets are

*you apologize to your bettas when you have to take them out for 100% water changes...

*you collect M larva and keep them in their on garlic water

*you yell at your BF for buying the wrong kind of betta food or water conditionor, then make him get up a 7am to drive an hour and a half to get the right one

*you stay up till 1:30 cleaning out tanks

*you sit outside in the rain trying to catch M larva cause you know how much your betta loves them

*you yell at a little kid for puting a betta cup down to hard... and get a rude look from the mom

*you would rather be watching your betta's eat then eat yourself or watch a new movie

*you contantly get up to check on your new betta

*you cant sleep when your betta is sick

*you're upgrading your betta tanks and thinking about getting another betta since you now have an empty tank

*you see a bland betta and think... is hes/she is here next time I'll get him/her... and end up getting him/her plus one more betta

*when you dream about getting another betta... and wake up and wish you could clean his/her tank

....
I really do wish and dream I had another betta... lmao.. my bfs gonna kill me


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

LittleBettas said:


> *you contantly get up to check on your new betta
> 
> *you cant sleep when your betta is sick
> 
> *you're upgrading your betta tanks and thinking about getting another betta since you now have an empty tank


I am suffering from this now! But I want to have a 1g QT for each Betta which means I am down a 1g for Jose. But then I think I could use small tubs and could get 3 more and I have to stop myself. You can heat a tub and our winters get cold LOL But it's only $40 for a new Betta with tank/filter/light/heat....see?

And I'm constantly checking on the new guys especially after loosing my first two. I'm like a nervous Momma checking on a newborn sleeping.


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

lol, I know, its gotten to the point my bf has threatened to lock me up so I'll sleep through the night... like that would help me!
only $40.... thats what I told my bf!!!! the first 2 or 3 times it worked... lmao


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

Ya, the last 2 Bettas cost me $100 each, but now I have left overs from their tank that I could put into another, see? I'm smart! I told Hubby that's saving money, he didn't buy it though lol If I didn't have the big tanks, I'd have more Bettas. Heck, I'd breed lol


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

ooo. i would to!!!! lol, its amazing how people without the "bug" dont get it... though they are more than happy to support it when need be (m bf got me Wildfire as a present for petsitting and keeping his mom company whie he was working full time)


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

lol

When I sleepwalk/talk about moving my fish

People at petco ask me for help with fish supplies and make me explain something to them for 10-30 minutes then are surprised when I tell them I don't work there.


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

lmao, that happens to me all the time... though usully dealing more with dogs and normally a petsmart


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

You know you're crazy fish lady when:

You try to plan what college you'll go to, according to how close you will be to your fish.

When you wake up every morning and have to go say hi to every fish you have.

You keep correcting shop owners about tail types, water changes, tank sizes and feeding till they give you the evil eye.

You baby talk your fish when there are other people in the room.

Yell at people for trying to feed the babies pellets when all they will eat is bloodworms!

Make your boyfriend carry tanks for new fish, make him help you do drastic water changes and basically drag him halfway across the city to just go "see" the fish bazaar.

Tell your fish you love them more than you tell your boyfriend, sister or parents... Sad but true..

Try to convince others how awesome these fish are so they will buy one, get hooked and you'll have someone to talk to about bettas IRL.

Buy the prettiest, most expensive decor for your fish tanks, thinking about what the fish will like just to realise that a stupid mug will do as long as they can hide X(.

Risk looking insane while collecting Indian Almond leaves from the ground in heavy traffic areas.

Have lfs guy show you the new stock before anyone else and give you free fish since you buy so much stuff from them. Also give you sickl/ raggedy fish because no one will buy them.

Design a betta tattoo that you plan to get because you just love them so much!


----------



## mookeeful (Jul 24, 2011)

laughing said:


> For me;
> 
> 1. When you close your eyes and see male bettas swimming/flaring against the black.
> 
> ...


I have to say that I have experienced this fr the first time this week, hehehe!!!! I feel ya:rofl:


----------



## BerkB33 (Oct 23, 2009)

When you soak betta pellets in garlic juice and amoxicillin to see if the mixture will actually cure dropsy. Sure enough it worked...he's still with me 8 months later. He's scarred and tattered a bit but has a great quality of life.


----------

